
All the unhealthy productivity things I did as a founder - hajak
https://hajak.se/how-to-get-things-done-and-not-die-7df12873b388
======
KenanSulayman
The difference between the title displayed here and the one on the website is
aggravating. I honestly wanted to know what _unhealthy productivity_ things
the author did as a founder. Instead it’s a weightwatchers-style todo-list
telling me what I should do and what not.

~~~
hajak
I realized when I posted here that I wanted to be upfront with all the tips
not being completely "healthy." I lot of times the think a myopic focus is
needed to be able to excel, but also the thing that drives people lonely,
insane or sad.

------
tdeang
@hajak forgot to mention that he sold his company for $150M and is now one of
the best angels turned VC you can have - so you might want to spare a few mins
and read this :) (disclosure: he's a friend and investor in my company)

------
DiabloD3
So, I wonder how much ADHD medication fuels the unhealthy productivity thing
the silicon valley has going for it.

